# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Surfen im Groraum Kln

## JensCGN

Hallo Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten im Groraum Kln mit denen man sich zum Surfen treffen kann z.b in Roermond. 
Zu mir: 
Bin 26, komme aus Kln.
Ich bin Anfnger und Gerade am Schlaufen und Trapezfahren dran.

----------


## JOK

Komme zwar aus Hessen, fahr aber auch ab und an nach Roermond.  Melde mich dann Gre Jan

QUOTE=JensCGN;46338]Hallo Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten im Groraum Kln mit denen man sich zum Surfen treffen kann z.b in Roermond. 
Zu mir: 
Bin 26, komme aus Kln.
Ich bin Anfnger und Gerade am Schlaufen und Trapezfahren dran.[/QUOTE]

----------


## jojo1962

Einfach mal in OOL die Fahrer aus K und Umgebung ansprechen , sind alle Nett und auch Hilfsbereit 
Lg jj

----------


## Upstream

Hallo Jens, fahre auch manchmal nach Roermond und werde mich bestimmt bei dir melden.

----------


## ntg24

how is to surf in that area? I am new in the area...what is the best place for somebody living in Dusseldor?

----------

